# Happenings of Hammy



## am_hammy

I'm trying to get back into photography, so why not? I always make a habit of bringing my camera everywhere, but I never use it.

All of them are clickable.
Here are a few from my trip last weekend when I went to visit friends:








And some from Chicago:



These two were taken on top of the Sears Tower:


----------



## LeeC

I really like the composition of the second image, further on cityscapes send a chill down my spine ;-)


----------



## am_hammy

Lee, the view was incredible. My ears kept popping but it was worth it. My camera didn't do it justice.


----------



## Allysan

Nice job!! Love the first three. You have a great eye!


----------



## TJ1985

Excellent shots! I especially love the first two, that spooky feel of the season comes through nicely. Plus, I'm a sucker for a duck picture.  Nice work Ashley.


----------



## Cran

Some real winners in there, hammy. Yes, a good eye, and a good idea. 

The sunset, the apple, and the duck are the standouts as is. 

The post and the lighthouse are great subjects; you were let down a bit by the bland light of the day. Not much you can do about that with only a limited time available. Windy (the sailboat) is another great subject, but lost some against the background as well as the indifferent light. If you can play with the focal length (depth of focus) in situations like that, you can bring your subject out of the background.


----------



## am_hammy

Allysan said:


> Nice job!! Love the first three. You have a great eye!



Thank you! I was hesitant about the first one because it's a bit blurry, but I liked the effect the sun had on my lens when I angled it that way! 



TJ1985 said:


> Excellent shots! I especially love the first two, that spooky feel of the season comes through nicely. Plus, I'm a sucker for a duck picture.  Nice work Ashley.



Thank you TJ! The duck was so cute. He had a friend with him and they both jumped into the lake and where swimming together. It was cute =)



Cran said:


> Some real winners in there, hammy. Yes, a good eye, and a good idea.
> 
> The sunset, the apple, and the duck are the standouts as is.
> 
> The post and the lighthouse are great subjects; you were let down a bit by the bland light of the day. Not much you can do about that with only a limited time available. Windy (the sailboat) is another great subject, but lost some against the background as well as the indifferent light. If you can play with the focal length (depth of focus) in situations like that, you can bring your subject out of the background.



I will definitely keep those tips in mind Cran, thank you! Yeah, it was a bit overcast throughout the day and where I wanted to take those pictures the sun was in an odd spot for them. I actually need a new lens altogether. The one I have is great, but it doesn't have a little lock mechanism inside. When I go to zoom in and focus, my lens will actually move back into my camera or further out, so it creates a bit of fuzz. It has a stabilization option, but I'm thinking that's on the fritz too.


----------



## Gumby

Those are completely awesome, hammy!


----------



## Terry D

Great use of light, and you've done a good job of balancing your compositions too. Nine, nice work.


----------



## Firemajic

Hammy! Love these pictures... all are fabulous.. but the first one.. woooow! the lighting created an ethereal mysterious mood... I would completely frame that and hang it n my sanctuary...


----------



## am_hammy

Gumby said:


> Those are completely awesome, hammy!



Thanks Gumby ^_^ Starting to get a feel for it again!



Terry D said:


> Great use of light, and you've done a good job of balancing your compositions too. Nine, nice work.



Thank you! Means a lot for you to look at my photos, with yours always being so awesome and all =)



Firemajic said:


> Hammy! Love these pictures... all are fabulous.. but the first one.. woooow! the lighting created an ethereal mysterious mood... I would completely frame that and hang it n my sanctuary...



Hey, I can send you the file if you want it ^_^ Thanks so much for checking them out Fire!

Here are a few more I snapped in my area for some fall pics. I was fiddling with some of my effects my camera has.


----------



## TJ1985

Excellent shots. I especially like the first one. You see so many shot at shoulder height, it's refreshing to see a new perspective. All my photography books suggest it, but few actually do it.


----------



## am_hammy

I think ground shots are really cool. You notice little things you wouldn't normally see. It's amazing the stuff you can find. Even if they are just leaves. Thanks TJ =)


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

am_hammy said:


> My camera didn't do it justice.


Unfortunately, I've found this to be the case nearly every time.  The fog is never as dense, the woods are never as thick, the rain is never as hard, et cetera.  You'll never be able to recreate the impact of a first-hand experience, the important thing is coming close.

You've done a wonderful job here, Hammy.  Enjoyed these.


----------



## am_hammy

I appreciate you checking them out Dubs =)

I've been reunited with my long lost macro lense. The pics are a little fuzzy because I've lost touch with having a steady hand, but practice makes perfect right? I had to run an errand so I brought the cam along with me. I need to invest in a tripod.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Finally your other talents are out there for all to see ^___^. I'm proud of you, moomin.

The leaves in the third picture are exquisitely framed, in my humble honest personal opinion. Really sharp and natural looking. You make that Nikon sing!

Keep 'em coming, pleaaaaase.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith

I was about to say that you don't necessarily need a tripod, then I remembered that not everyone's hands are as freakishly huge as mine are.  Seriously, they're like little tables.  I dwarf my own camera, haha.  Really, though, most of the photos I take are of moving targets, so a tripod would limit me, but you might find it useful if you're taking more still shots.  I have absolutely no expertise beyond my own experience, and I have no idea how much experience you have, but you seem to be doing a wonderful job.

I've found that fiddling is the best way to learn about a camera or, well, anything, so keep fiddling!

I especially like the one where the trees are silhouetted in the background and the light's reflecting off the water.  Keep sharing, Hamster!


----------



## am_hammy

Messing around today, seeing what I could find in my neighborhood with the snow. Was trying out new stuff with the black and whites and can't make up my mind about the ice shots.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Oh, lovely work, moomin. Top-notch composition and framing -- your talent continues to mature. Your love of nature beams on every frame. Lovely.

The best pics make the very ordinary take center stage and dominate your attention/evoke an emotion in ways they don't normally; this is the mark of a truly good photographer, in my opinion. Keep it up! Get that portfolio going. The icicle ones are my favourites beauty-wise; I always hear bell music in my head when I see them. Another of nature's little gems.

The bridge has to be my favourite overall, though. The contrast is so nice, and there's a story there. Nature and technology in companionship -- trees, snow, bridge, lampposts. An emptiness, too, a bridge being something you associate with people and bustling. 

Niiiiiiiice.


----------



## dgirl1986

Gorgeous!


----------



## LeeC

You've quite an eye


----------



## am_hammy

Thank you very much everyone =) I'm glad you enjoy my snaps ^_^


----------



## Abby

Wow, you have some lovely shots here!


----------



## am_hammy

Thanks for taking a look at them Abby =)

Here's a few of some roses I bought yesterday. I've been into silhouettes lately.


----------



## Radrook

Very nice!
Great eye for perspective and composition.

Is this Chicago?


----------



## Radrook

The mystery of the silhouette!
Very nice work!


----------



## am_hammy

Thank you! 

Some of the shots in my very first post are Chicago. Some other things were taken in Virginia and the others in Jersey =)


----------



## am_hammy

Some shots I took about two weeks ago while exploring a nearby garden park on a gorgeous day I had off from work.


----------



## LeeC

Looks like a peaceful place, and you have a good eye. I especially like the croci with your depth choice and the vine(?) climbing the rock.


----------



## escorial

adore the black roses....


----------



## am_hammy

LeeC said:


> Looks like a peaceful place, and you have a good eye. I especially like the croci with your depth choice and the vine(?) climbing the rock.



Thanks Lee =) It's called Sayan Gardens. Haven't been in awhile so it was great to go. And no one was there. Definitely a peaceful experience. I want to go again when all the flowers come out.  I found those croci right by my car in a little patch of grass. They called to me. I believe it was a vine. Thought it was cool. Thanks again for looking Lee =)



escorial said:


> adore the black roses....




Thanks esc. I actually did a silhouette setting on my camera for them. I've been digging silhouettes lately. I appreciate you checking them out =)


----------



## 20oz

Really nice. I feel a certain calmness now. ;-)


----------



## am_hammy

At my Gram's house this weekend and my stepmother puts out suet and sugar water for the hummingbirds. It's like a mini zoo all day in the back yard. Didn't have my 300mm with me, but I still fiddled around and got some cool shots. Still working on a steady hand as well. Hope you enjoy!


Three different angles I had for these brought different light which I thought was cool.I like that slightly frosted over look that happens naturally in pictures sometimes


  



  



This little guy was like three feet away from me




This was just one of two that live in my gram's backyard and roam around the next door neighbors. The last shot he was just down the deck stairs from me.


----------

